# People getting forehead acne...



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Not an idea for everyone but may be worth looking into!

Skin on my face is clear, then basically one day about 4 weeks ago my forehead kept getting spots, very itchy and a lot of them, just red not pusy, and it kept getting worse looking really bad almost like a pizza forehead, put stuff on it like perox to dry it out but still it wouldn't budge... Then a couple of weeks later I tried all different things, but what I've put it down to is the shampoo!

I was using a purple shampoo so there is something in it causing a breakout, possibly Sodium Lauryl Sulfate , for anyone interested http://www.squidoo.com/shampoo-sodium-lauryl-sulfate

May be worth a shot, as in the shower the hot water will open your poures on face, so if using shampoo, some of it is going to run down your forehead and no doubt face going into the poures causing some sort of aggravation.

Using a diff shampoo now, basically my old one I used to use and after about 1-2 weeks it's all cleared up.

Not saying this is whats causing ones acne but just another thing that should be looked at imo if getting some sort of non-hormonal break out.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah thinking of it I used to get this alot from certain shampoos but never remember which ones...


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

nice one, I don't get acne due to shampoo but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I've noticed stuff like that, especially if you wash your hair n when your washing shampoo out it goes down your face, just hang your head so it doesn't, worked for me!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

NickDuffy said:


> I've noticed stuff like that, especially if you wash your hair n when your washing shampoo out it goes down your face, just hang your head so it doesn't, worked for me!


Looks like your purple shampoo has gone down your face and arms and onto stomach mate!

I notice this aswel, stopped using head and shoulders and used this cheap tesco's own crap the missus got me (cheap cvnt lol) and it started, gone back to old and its going. never realised it was thin untill you put this on.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks like your purple shampoo has gone down your face and arms and onto stomach mate!
> 
> I notice this aswel, stopped using head and shoulders and used this cheap tesco's own crap the missus got me (cheap cvnt lol) and it started, gone back to old and its going. never realised it was thin untill you put this on.


thats weird i use head and shoulders and i get it from that, i was kinda assumeing that since head an shoulders moistures any skin it touches it was over moistureing my forehead, hairgel does the same thing to me


----------

